# Ixgbe Issues



## MaxDev (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello,

Sometimes I get a spam in /var/log/messages with this :

```
kernel: ix1: discard frame w/o leading ethernet header (len 0 pkt len 0)discard frame w/o leading ethernet header (len 0 pkt len 0)
kernel: ix1: discard frame w/o leading ethernet header (len 0 pkt len 0)discard frame w/o leading ethernet header (len 0 pkt len 0)
kernel: ix1: discard frame w/o leading ethernet header (len 0 pkt len 0)discard frame w/o leading ethernet header (len 0 pkt len 0)
```
And then, the network interface stops working and only if we do:
`# service netif restart`
It will start working again.

Do someone know why this would happens?

Thanks.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 19, 2012)

Is enough adding the following entry in /etc/rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_ix1="address down up"
```


----------

